# Ethel not looking so good.



## Kristi (Feb 28, 2016)

Lost Lucy a while ago, now it's Ethel's turn I think. Ethel has been hiding all by herself and looking a little puffed up, sort of tucking her head in, and holding her tail downward---definitely not her usual self. She's not pumping her tail up and down as if she is egg bound, but she does have a lot of poop on the back of her feathers, but then, so do all of my hens, except one. She has been like this only for the past two days, and my feeling is that if she is showing illness, she's probably too far gone. Still, I feel like I need to try to figure out what's wrong. Any suggestions on where to start troubleshooting?


----------



## Kristi (Feb 28, 2016)

I've moved her to isolation with food and water. She pecked a bit at the food, hasn't yet touched the water. No droppings yet. Her crop feels empty, yet gravelly, so I'm not sure she is eating much. Once I get a poop sample, I'll do a fecal.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Can you put her in a warm room? 80-85 degrees is ideal.

-Kathy


----------



## Kristi (Feb 28, 2016)

casportpony said:


> Can you put her in a warm room? 80-85 degrees is ideal.
> 
> -Kathy


I have her in our barn and its 68 degrees right now. I could put a seed starting heating pad under her but I'm not sure it wouldn't be too hot for her. I have her in a dog kennel--the kind with the black bars and plastic tray at the bottom. I wonder if I could put the heating pad beneath the tray? I'll check to see what the consistent temp of the heating pad is.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

When was the last time she laid an egg? She might be egg impacted.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Is her abdomen full and tense compared to others? If there is no egg stuck inside her, my first action would be to treat her for coccidiosis with Corid, or sulfadimethoxine, and if I have an antibiotic I would add that too. Make sure she drinks the medicated water. When is the last time you wormed?


----------



## Kristi (Feb 28, 2016)

Dang. Salpingitis again. She passed a lash egg today, so I'm pretty sure that's what is going on.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Kristi said:


> Dang. Salpingitis again. She passed a lash egg today, so I'm pretty sure that's what is going on.


Great, I hope it's over with.


----------



## Kristi (Feb 28, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Great, I hope it's over with.


Me too, but I'm not sure. We'll see what happens.


----------

